
Germany: Migration experts propose cash-for-visas for Africans - sebwi
https://www.dw.com/en/germany-migration-experts-propose-cash-for-visas-for-africans/a-53267249
======
mytailorisrich
Considering how much people are willing to pay to criminal gangs in order to
enter the EU illegally, I see two possibilities:

1\. This cash deposit is lower or in the same ballpark, and people will gladly
pay it and forfeit it by not leaving.

2\. It is much higher. This seems very unlikely but would keep the incentive
to enter illegally.

I think that effective migration control cannot avoid strong and effective
enforcement, especially control of borders.

